# 2010 Rouge sensor issue



## Sean021987 (Jan 17, 2016)

Hey all my Rouge is throwing a P0170 code. I've researched a little and know it's a lean fuel trim code, what could cause this ? The car is running rough at Idel when the MIL light is on. Any ideas?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's "Rogue," not "Rouge." Anyway, there are a number of things that can cause a lean condition and it would cause a rough idle condition. The most common cause is vacuum leaks. Check for disconnected, split or broken vacuum hoses and check the rubber air duct between the air box and the intake. A bad MAS, an intake manifold leak, a faulty oxygen sensor and/or low fuel pressure can all cause lean conditions.


----------

